# So I bought a Konro Grill ... Do I follow it up with Binchotan



## MontezumaBoy (May 9, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with the various types, thoughts on each, whether they are worth it ... I will certainly try it but just figured I'd get some thoughts first.

Have used high end lump (nakewhiz.com reference) in my various BGE's for many, many years and love it - just @ 8X Price per Lb I'm not sure I could ever see the benefit ... 

Anyone have a secret source in SoCal (Jon - that mean you!?) ... anyone purchased on-line (except the obvious KKF Vendor whom is the source of my new grill :wink: BTW but shipping super expensive/heavy charcoal to SD form NY just seem wrong ... but that won't be the case for long if I can't find it).


----------



## JBroida (May 9, 2016)

i've got about 20 cases in stock at any given time... i deal with a lot of restaurants up here


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 10, 2016)

Cool - now I really have a great reason to drive up after those knives are ready! Will chat soon - you da man!



JBroida said:


> i've got about 20 cases in stock at any given time... i deal with a lot of restaurants up here


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 10, 2016)

If you ever need a Satellite tested I may finally be able to help you out!


----------



## Talim (May 10, 2016)

Can these be used with regular lump or even briquette charcoals?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 10, 2016)

I can't see that being an issue since the binchotan runs so much hotter but I think airflow around other types of charcoal (that generate ash while burning) could be an issue and I was planning on playing with the various types (but I don't use regular brickets at all anymore) to figure it out and whether small long pieces of refractory brick would help hold "up" the lump to allow air to flow underneath it ... will let you know ... 

Might just try getting in touch with Korin / Mari ... always helpful.

Tom




Talim said:


> Can these be used with regular lump or even briquette charcoals?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 16, 2016)

Konro showed today - very, very pretty (much better build than I imagined actually) and, as always, Mr. Broida (Japanese Knife Imports) has come to the rescue with a case of binchotan being sent on it's way south ... pics and yumminess to follow shortly ... thx Jon!


----------



## bkultra (May 17, 2016)

What size Konro did you pick up? I have been eyeing the medium


----------



## mark76 (May 17, 2016)

Please forgive my dombo question. What's so special about this grill?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 17, 2016)

Hi Mark76 - Kinda what I am trying to find out to be honest ... will write it up once I get it all fired up and going. 

FWIW I have had ceramic cookers (BGE for the most part but played with Kamado Joes as well) for a long time and absolutely love them. This is along the same lines but will allow for table service for small groups augmented with the BGE and outside Wok cooker I have setup currently for other dishes. They are supposed to re-radiate heat very, very well and have gotten great write ups in the last few years but certainly not cheap (still I am hoping you get what you pay for ... TBD and will let you know).

Nothing dombo about it since my lovely bride has raised her eyebrows about it as well ... of course she just looks at my knives and rolls here eyes as well after all you gotta have hobbies and since I'm not stupid enough to own a racing sailboat (anymore .... just crew thank god) she has become very supportive of 'only' these expenses .... plus she doesn't mind great food so ... 



mark76 said:


> Please forgive my dombo question. What's so special about this grill?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 17, 2016)

Got the large (i.e. longer) one ... KON-109/77 ... my thinking was two fold - I could have two zones (end to end) to sear then finish if I wanted and to allow for longer objects (since the actual grill opening is narrow) would be easier placed length wise. I did think about the medium (the wider one) though but didn't really like the number of airflow vents on it (only one a side) ... 



bkultra said:


> What size Konro did you pick up? I have been eyeing the medium


----------

